
Scientists may have discovered fifth force of nature, laboratory announces - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/dark-matter-particle-hungary-atomki-nuclear-research-force-nature-a9210741.html
======
nabla9
Evidence of a ‘Fifth Force’ Faces Scrutiny (2016)
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/new-boson-claim-faces-
scrutin...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/new-boson-claim-faces-
scrutiny-20160607/)

TL;DR: authors have a long history of discovering new particles at various
masses, but these discoveries disappear on later studies with no explanation.

~~~
maxharris
Yes, I see that. However, after reading the last paragraph of this news
article on the same subject
([https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a29861192/fifth-
for...](https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a29861192/fifth-force-
nature/)), I'm intrigued, and I think this definitely warrants more
investigation:

 _Science Alert points out that scientists on other teams have already been
looking for a particle that fits the description of the X17 particle, like how
the Atomki team gave a description to a criminal sketch artist who is now
trying to matchmake the sketch with a logical explanation. The more scientists
who are on the hunt for the fifth force, the more likely their research will
all eventually cohere into one explanation._

